# Any Opinions on a Washburn HB15?



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

I've been looking at some reasonably-priced hollowbody guitars, and while i could get a no-name guitar for less, the Washburn HB15 is priced at $299 canadian at a local shop. they don't have any in stock, but can order one in if i'd like...

seems like a good price, and i'd trust the washburn name over one of those 335 copies you can order with whatever name you want on the headstock.

i really can't be spending any more than this on an electric guitar, but i'm still skeptical.

anyone here play one and hate/love it? is it too good to be true?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Washburn it's a good compagny for what I know and heard! I already had a acoustic one and it's sounding amazing but sold that piece of art to buy a Jackson!  I think it's a good price, but the quality you can get at that price I don't know! Maybe you should try and check before buy it! By the way, if you try it, let us know how it is please!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah... first rule of buying a guitar... try before you buy. That way you won't be disappointed. Just remember you get what you pay for. A $299 guitar shouldn't be _terrible_ by any means, just don't expect it to be the same as a $1000+ and you'll probably be satisfied.

Personally when I go shopping for guitars the brands I always look at are Epiphone, Ibanez and Washburn. Usually in the $400-$800+ range though. Never been disappointed by a Washburn, just always found an Ibanez I liked better lol.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I second the vote for Washburns, although I have zero experience with their hollowbodies. I do have 3 strat types and a bass and they are all solid players with no issues. I have a lot of respect for Washburn actually.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I have a Washburn EA18TS acoustic/electric that I would never part with....paid around $700 for it three years ago.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My J9 Washburn blew the doors off everything else I tried, including a few Gibson ES-135s. My three washburns are higher end, but from what i've seen and heard the lower priced guitars are good value compared to a lot of others in the price range.


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

Hmmm...

i still can't decide what to do. i can't find a store with one in stock, or one that will order one in for me to try, but i'm still really tempted to buy one...

i also notice no one here has ever actually played one, either.

thanks for the input. i'll see what happens in the next while...


----------

